# Record audio tracks into separate files



## Thorsten Fischer (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone!

First of all, please let me thank all of the OBS people for their awesome software. I absolutely love it. Thank you so much :-)

There is a feature missing which would be very useful for me, and maybe also for others. I appreciate the ability to record videos with separate audio tracks. But it would also be very useful if OBS could write each of the tracks it produces into separate files (WAV, preferably). My two biggest use cases for that at the moment would be to a) easily sync accidental audio delays using a video editing software, and b) re-use the audio for other videos (best-of compilations, reviews, that kind of thing). Also, automatically having a dedicated output directory for the whole set of audio and video thus created would be really great.

I can obviously extract the tracks after video creation myself, but that's an additional step (and another piece of software) that I would like to eliminate from my workflow.

Anyway, thanks for paying attention, looking forward to more future improvements!


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 20, 2017)

You can already create files with separate audio tracks. You would just extract them in post.

Guide can be found here: http://obsproject.com/forum/resourc...lity-recording-and-multiple-audio-tracks.221/


----------

